

Patent Absurdity: A Free Documentary on Software Patents - doki_pen
http://patentabsurdity.com/

======
doki_pen
And the FSF's announcement: [http://www.fsf.org/news/new-documentary-film-
patent-absurdit...](http://www.fsf.org/news/new-documentary-film-patent-
absurdity)

